# auto world vs, johnny lightning



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

hi, just got a bunch of tjet's. they all appear to have auto world chassis. i had not seen one before. i thought they were aurora because of the copper. my question, are these chassis better than the playing mantis johnny lightning? i have not had much luck with them (JL) performance wise. thanks, smalls


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought both Johnny Lightning and Auto World imitation Tuff Ones chassis had nickel plated electrics for their chassis. if indeed you have either with actual copper electrics, I would hold onto them as highly collectible!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone may have mixed and matched shoes...and working by a side shot only you wouldn't know it until in hand. 

I've heard there were incremental improvements with some of the newer releases, but I've never noticed anything drastically better.. See how they run...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

In what way do they appear to be AW ? What makes you think that ?

Could they be Model Motoring ? I've ran across a couple of them lately and one is a good running car .

Gonzo


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

hi, i was under the impression that model motoring was just another name for the aurora chassis.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

smallscalebill said:


> hi, i was under the impression that model motoring was just another name for the aurora chassis.


Nope, Model Motoring reproduction modeled after the original copper "Aurora" chassis. Watch the top gearset when you spin them by hand.....they look like cartoon gears!! :roll:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

smallscalebill said:


> hi, i was under the impression that model motoring was just another name for the aurora chassis.


In a way, yes - Model Motoring and Aurora often refer to the same company. However, in the late 1990s (or early 2000s), a new company bought the rights to the name Model Motoring and opened shop. All the earliest cars came with original Aurora chassis. However, MM later developed it's own T-Jet chassis and the later releases all had the Thunderplus chassis. While the chassis look very similar, it is easy to differenciate one from the other.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is like the Tyco 440x2 vs. the Mattel HPX2. Just like it.


----------

